# Not going into cage?!



## HarleyAndMe (Mar 5, 2016)

Harley is currently 5 months old and I got him from a breeder, I paid more for him to be hand reared and trained in the small time they had him before I came to get him . He is the most trained parrot I have ever dealt with . First day out of his cage he was amazing . He doesn't have his wings clipped so I chose to close the curtains the first week I took him out :innocent:. It has been 2 months approximately and he has learnt a few things ied: . The problem is that whenever someone taller than me (like my dad) walks in he immediately flies onto their head and refuses to come off . He does it to me but he comes off my head MUCH easier :clap:. I know they like the highest place in the room but he hates being put in his cage and tries to nibble my fingers when I take him off :angel:. Any ideas to prevent or stop it? ied: :huh:


----------



## 3LoveSkyeTiel (Feb 23, 2016)

Well welcome and sounds like a hoot you got!! But could you insert a picture of the cage for me?

Click 'Go Advance' near the Post Quick Reply, then click the attachment sign, then upload your photo and wait. The right click and paste in the yellow icon like a mountain. 

It would help a lot to see a pic!

~Skye


----------



## JoJo's Mom (Oct 20, 2012)

You might want to entice him with a bit of millet as a reward for coming to you from off their heads  Also try millet (or a favorite treat) as a reward for going into the cage nicely. Also praise him too- my Milo loves to have me praise him for doing anything right.


----------



## arnabsri (Jul 22, 2015)

Hi,
Place Harley's favourite treat inside the cage..may be he will get inside the cage to enjoy the treat


----------



## HarleyAndMe (Mar 5, 2016)

Here is the photo you asked for but I couldn't get a photo up of Harley's cage so this one is the exact model and you get the idea. ied:  
Oh, and he is out of the cage most of the time so it's mainly his sleeping cage.


----------



## Rumz (Mar 14, 2016)

I recommend starting to use food management. The issue is, your Harley has so much fun and positive experiences outside that cage, that he doesn't want to go back into the cage because he might see it as boring compared to the fun outside of his cage!

A simple fix that will PROBABLY work is to give him something to come back to. Generally that means giving him his dinner while putting him in his cage. Start by pulling Harley's food whenever you get home from work or what have you, then play with him/train him whatever his out of cage activities entail and when you wish to put him back, put the food bowl back so he has his meal to come back to. That should remove the negative feelings he gets towards his cage and give his cage a more positive image.

Hope this helps,


----------



## visualise (Mar 5, 2016)

Yup, the best solution is probably to hang millet spray in the cage or whatever his favourite thing is so that he has something to go back to.

Also, have you considered placing the cage higher up? My bird flies back to, and prefers his flight cage to the outside-cage-world, I think because it is a large flight cage & is the tallest thing in the room. Therefore, it becomes a safe spot (like a tree) to retreat to, and not a cage per se.

I highly recommend buying a flight cage if you have the space. Even if your bird does not like it at first, he is simply more likely to fly back into it when being chased around the room as it will be larger. The floorspace footprint isn't much larger than a regular cage, the space is mostly vertical - e.g. I have http://www.amazon.co.uk/FDS-Parrot-Aviary-Flight-Breeding/dp/B00SBNV2EQ/


----------

